# Is this anxiety



## 21863 (Feb 1, 2006)

Lately I think I've started having anxiety or panic attacks, but I'm not sure. Twice this week my heart began racing out of control, like I was afraid of something but I don't know what. Along with that I had a sinking feeling. Kind of a very unworldly, lonely feeling. I was really concerned that I might be going crazy. I thought about seeing a doctor but am more worried Id just be put on some medication. I found a list of anxiety symptoms at www.selftherapy.org , which has calmed me down a bit as it's sounds quite like what I am experiencing. Has anyone every tried that program? Or have any other suggestions? Does this sound like anxiety?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Hilton. It does sound like anxiety. I get a lot of the same feelings you do, I have a really full plate these days. Just remember what they say if you're wondering if you're crazy chances are you're not. It can get scary when these feelings come on, just know that you are not alone. Try relaxing with a fav cd, movie or book. I have a relaxation fountain that I turn on from time to time as well. Hang in there.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

HiltonThis does sound like anxiety or panic atacksI have them all the time I take attivan and it really helps and then I rey to breathe slow and now I have been doing the hypnosisI would suggest you see a doctor No one wants to take more meds than I do but some are neccessary and I think anti anxiety meds are importantI am very emotonal and I get horrible crying fits over pain or anything I need the meds to calkm me down I am going to check out that website I never heard of itBut you gota see a doc We cant go around self dianosing ourselvesMy therapist says When thereis an MD after my name then I can diagnose my selfHope this helpsKaren


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hilton Dont do that self therapy thing They only want your moneyKaren


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome to the site hilton


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hilton-Welcome- I also suffer from Anxiety and didnt know it till a few weeks ago. It was like one day out of the blue I lost it and thought like you I was going crazy. I tried all what they said to do- relax- watch a movie- read a book, nothing worked. I finally went to the Doc * therapist* Like you again, I was afriad of going on meds. I didnt want to fill my body full of that stuff.BUT... today I feel alot better- after a few hard weeks and yes a Low dose of Wellbutrin Im doing sooooo much better. It isnt something I have to take forever, but just enough so I can get back on track. I never seen myself in this place, meds and all. But after the Anxiety attacks I had, I NEVER want to go through that again. The therapy is very good and is making me a better and stronger person then I was before.Please, atleast go talk to someone. There is many options out there, But talking to someone that listens and can help is a GREAT start to healing!Good luck !


----------



## 19492 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Hilton!First thing- YOU ARE NOT GOING CRAZY! one of the things that anxiety and panic makes you feel is that you are losing it and maybe even getting a mental illness. Anxiety is a normal reaction- until it starts to overwhelm you. I am starting to recover from my anxiety attacks, which made me too scared to leave the house at all, with the help of doctors and a counsellor. Don't be afraid to go for help because it may just be that after a stressful time, your adrenaline levels are too high causing these symptoms. I found pills helpful to turn the adrenaline down and I was only on them for a month. Now I am building my confidence back. Personally, I was prepared to try most things to get me feeling back to my normal self because I hated the anxiety controlling me and stopping me from living my life.Some people find anti-depressants helpful. There are books and guides out there which provide strategies for overcoming panic. Relaxation exercises can help some people too.Getting stressed about your anxiety will just feed it and carry on the viocious circle. The first step is to realise you are not ill, you are not crazy and it can be managed. Also, there are lots of people who have had this experience and have managed to control their anxiety to normal levels.Good luckSaz


----------

